# JPanel in JPanel: grösse des inneren begrenzt durch äusseres



## mabuhay (29. Feb 2008)

Halloo erstmal...

Also: Ich habe ein JPanel mit FlowLayout und einem Rahmen, zu welchem ich mehrere Bilder hinzufüge. Irgendwann sind es dann zu viele Bilder und die Bilder gehen über den Bildschirmrand hinaus. Wenn ich jetzt einen Scrollbalken hinzufüge, ist aber der ganze Rahmen futsch und der wäre mir gerade noch wichtig.
Nun habe ich als lösung einfach ein JPanel1 mit dem Rahmen, und darin ein JPanel2 mit dem Scrollbalken und den Bildern. Nun scheint sich das JPanel2 aber einfach nach der anzahl Bilder zu vergrössern und es überschreitet einfach den Rand des JPanel1, der Scrollbalken kommt somit gar nicht zum einsatz.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Grösse des inneren Panels JPanel2 durch die Grösse des äusseren Panels JPanel1 zu begrenzen?
Oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit, den Rahmen rundum zu Zeichnen, auch wenn Scrollbalken da sind?


mfg
mabuhay


----------



## Marco13 (29. Feb 2008)

Wenn das äußere Panel ein GridLayout(1,1) hat (oder ein BorderLayout, und das innere liegt im CENTER) sollte die Größe des inneren automatisch beschränkt sein.


----------



## Verjigorm (29. Feb 2008)

du kannst auch einer Komponente mit setMaximumSize(dimension); eine maximale Größe geben


----------



## SlaterB (29. Feb 2008)

das äußere JPanel muss BorderLayout haben, das innere Panel kommt in den Center-Bereich


----------



## mabuhay (29. Feb 2008)

Jup

äusseres BorderLayout, inneres zentriert im BorderLayout.

Funktioniert ^^

thx


----------

